# Wake-Up Wardrobe



## Hailey2009 (Oct 27, 2012)

Ok, need a lighter topic after a mess I stirred up yesterday. This wasn't in the cards this weekend, but I tend to wake up first and sometimes like to change into something which signals "let's play" and then slip back into bed next to him until he wakes up. Guessing I'm not alone in this?

I try to aim for just one wardrobe item.

Some good reactions from pearl necklace, necktie, Chicago Bears jersey and few different nighties.

Other thoughts? Do others do this?


----------



## Earl Dibbles Jr (Nov 1, 2012)

I like to make a tent with the covers....without my hands.


----------



## homebuilder (Aug 25, 2012)

Naked always works
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hailey2009 (Oct 27, 2012)

Thanks, lol. Guess I was striving for more creativity but maybe that's not highly valued by most guys. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## IndiaInk (Jun 13, 2012)

Honestly?


My thoughts are:

I hope you get some sort of apology/explanation regarding the events detailed in your previous thread before any more thoughts are given to a "wake-up" wardrobe.


----------



## aribabe (Aug 9, 2012)

Agreed,
Rugsweeping what happened to you will only "ok" the event in his mind and put you at risk for it happening again. You're worth more than that. You really are 



IndiaInk said:


> Honestly?
> 
> 
> My thoughts are:
> ...


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## homebuilder (Aug 25, 2012)

to me wardrobe is better at night like if you go out to eat or anything and you wear something naughty under your clothes and he doesn't know about it and then sometime you let him catch a glimpse. In the morning why get out of bed to get back in. Just get naked and put it on him.


----------



## Hailey2009 (Oct 27, 2012)

Thank you aribabe, nice to hear right now. 

As for the other matter, we did talk and I will watch how things go. And like I said above, the wake-up wardrobe was not a live issue this weekend!!! Just plucking a random thought that had gone through my mind a little while back.

Follow-up question though for those of you married longer than me. Is it the suggestion to withhold sex or stop being sexual whenever working through an issue with your spouse? Doesn't feel right to me or consistent with how I hold marriage. Advice? Feeling naive and silly suddenly.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aribabe (Aug 9, 2012)

You're welcome sweetie

I do hope the talk included you telling him that was totally and absolutely unacceptable. If he attempts to turn it into a discussion of howyou "made him do it" by playfully teasing him. Then you need to get him, and you, into counseling. Those are abusive tendencies

My husband and I still have sex even when we're "fighting". But he's never hit me or harmed me so idk. If you fel like having sex, you should. If you don't, I probably wouldn't.



Hailey2009 said:


> Thank you aribabe, nice to hear right now.
> 
> As for the other matter, we did talk and I will watch how things go. And like I said above, the wake-up wardrobe was not a live issue this weekend!!! Just plucking a random thought that had gone through my mind a little while back.
> 
> ...


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## baopuity (Nov 12, 2012)

Guess I was striving for more creativity but maybe that's not highly valued by most guys.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

I read the title of this thread and thought you were asking what to wear while getting back in bed....thong panties and a smile would certainly grab my attention....


----------



## Hailey2009 (Oct 27, 2012)

I was asking exactly that. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mrcow (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm not in the mood for sex lately at all (kinda feel burned out in that department..), but baby doll (http://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQ6T4PyDe17q5YABA7O7jOzGVTLy8RU4YT1wBz3g9XZP_byRdCAUlj0LqPd -just grabbed almost the first result of google images search) of sorts would definitely catch my attention


----------



## dubbizle (Jan 15, 2012)

Wearing something Crotchless and something with the breast holes cut out and let that be the first thing he sees when he wakes up or to add a little extra lay next to him and wake him with while you are using your vibrator.


----------



## TCSRedhead (Oct 17, 2012)

Honestly, first thing in the morning - get up, go brush your teeth and wake him up with some oral sex. The mint from the toothpaste and mouthwash really make things 'tingle' a bit more than normal (or so hubby says). 

He can't be bothered with things in the way at that hour. 

As for your other question, I would never 'withhold' sex. Sex is neither a punishment or a reward. It's a part of marriage and intimacy and the instant it starts being used as punishment/reward, you start a whole host of issues.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

I can certainly appreciate stockings and a garter. Although it seems like "evening wear" rather than wakeup wear. Bears? Um, no. Seahawks, yes. My wife also has a jersey from my college, which is even better. Actually, even better would be a cheerleader uniform from my college.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

A neck tie....now that would be interesting on my princess in the morning....and that gorgeous red head (TCSRedhead) is right...a wet, "minty" mouth is VERY invigorating to a sleeping stallion...I can confirm that as well.


----------



## Hailey2009 (Oct 27, 2012)

No cheerleader days in my past WorkingOnMe -- sorry, lol.

Guess I'll be getting mint mouthwash though.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

My wife chews Eclipse spearmint gum which is very impressive. She also brushes her teeth with spearmint tooth paste. Both have nice sensations. 

I have heard that Altoids mints are good for this "activity" but have never been the recipient of a Altoid mouth....but I am certainly open, willing, and ready. Maybe others can share their knowledge and experience here.


----------

